# Another new soda pop



## AuroraGyps (Nov 7, 2004)

I got the sale flyer for one of the local grocery stores today, & the new Holiday Spice Pepsi is on sale.  Has anybody tried this yet?  I can't help but think it's gonna taste like gingerbread & cola.    Ah well, I'll at least try it once like I have all the other pops that have been coming and going.


----------



## RichCsigs (Nov 7, 2004)

I have not, but I'm intrigued now.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Nov 7, 2004)

Aside: It must be a regional thing -- I find calling soda "pop" to be kind of quirky, kind of like calling a water fountain a "bubbler" or a sub sandwich a "hoagie".  Is that a Northeastern thing, a Midwestern thing, or other?  I don't hear "pop" much down South.

I've always referred to a sugary carbonated beverage as a "Coke", or perhaps "soda" if I'm taking pains to be generic.  Sure, there's something moderately bizarre about asking someone if the "Want a Coke?" and returning with a 7UP or Sprite, but I figure it's kind of like aspirin or Kleenex (though Coke has done a better job of protecting their IP).  Is that just a West Coast thing? (I'm originally from SoCal).


(No offense intended to AuroraGyps or anyone else from the Midwest or Northeast who enjoys a "pop" from time to time. )


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 7, 2004)

Well, here in upstate NY, in Syracuse, Rochester, and Albany, it tends to be called soda.  But in Buffalo it gets called pop more often.  Going south, Binghamton tends to call it soda, but in Pennsylvania it gets called pop.  So I don't know what's up with the naming thing.  I'm wondering if it has to do with how early carbonated beverages were marketed, and whatever they called them stuck.


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 7, 2004)

http://www.popvssoda.com/

http://www.hcs.harvard.edu/~golder/dialect/staticmaps/q_105.html


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Nov 7, 2004)

Neat links, Eric!

Looks like "pop" is centered in the Midwest, while "coke" is centered around Atlanta (appropriately enough). "Soda" seems to be the most widely distributed in numbers.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 7, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Well, here in upstate NY, in Syracuse, Rochester, and Albany, it tends to be called soda.  But in Buffalo it gets called pop more often.  Going south, Binghamton tends to call it soda, but in Pennsylvania it gets called pop.  So I don't know what's up with the naming thing.  I'm wondering if it has to do with how early carbonated beverages were marketed, and whatever they called them stuck.




Although for some reason, Wegmans (The large, international award-winning Super-Store that scares all the others as it slowly goes national, for all you non-Upstate NYers... And you want one, trust me. Cher came in concert and spent 20 minutes on stage raving about the store. Its the first thing visitors to Rochester usually ask to go back to.  ) still has the WPOP Store brand. 

I dunno how old you are, LP, but I remember as a kid in the 70s never hearing "Soda" in Rochester unless it was at the Soda Fountains downtown (We won't get into Uptown/Downtown as the same word hereabouts). Everyone bought "Pop". It wasn't until I was in high school in the 80s when it started to switch over.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 7, 2004)

Holiday Spice, to me, sounds like a good smelling candle... NOT a pop... I'll try it... but, my assumption is that it is going to be butt-nasty.


----------



## Enforcer (Nov 7, 2004)

I've tried it. It's like pepsi with a spicy, nutmeg taste to it. I didn't dislike it, but I wouldn't buy it at the store either (got a free paper cup full).


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 7, 2004)

Dr. Anomalous said:
			
		

> I dunno how old you are, LP, but I remember as a kid in the 70s never hearing "Soda" in Rochester unless it was at the Soda Fountains downtown (We won't get into Uptown/Downtown as the same word hereabouts). Everyone bought "Pop". It wasn't until I was in high school in the 80s when it started to switch over.



A little before my time, I was born in 1980.  

As for WPOP, I thought Wegmans was based out of Buffalo, which would explain the choice of terms for their generic stuff.

Oh, and may I be the second to extoll the virtues of Wegmans.    Even the kiddies from NYC (when I went to SUNY Binghamton, there were a lot) raved about Wegmans.  If you're even in Upstate NY, try and visit one.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Nov 7, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Looks like "pop" is centered in the Midwest, while "coke" is centered around Atlanta (appropriately enough). "Soda" seems to be the most widely distributed in numbers.




Yep.  I've always been under the impression that in the South, you refer to carbonated beverages as Coke, and the waitress asks you if Pepsi is okay.  

Brad (who's from Kentucky)


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 7, 2004)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> Yep.  I've always been under the impression that in the South, you refer to carbonated beverages as Coke, and the waitress asks you if Pepsi is okay.
> 
> Brad (who's from Kentucky)




I usually refer to carbonated beverages as "Soda."  I have had the above happen to me once though.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Nov 7, 2004)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> Yep.  I've always been under the impression that in the South, you refer to carbonated beverages as Coke, and the waitress asks you if Pepsi is okay.
> 
> Brad (who's from Kentucky)




Heh.  I travel a lot, and usually fly Delta, which serves Coke, as an Atlanta-based company should .  I flew United in a trip recently, and the conversation went something like this:

Flight Attendant: "What would you like to drink?"

Olgar: "I'll have a diet coke." (note: little "c")

FA: "Is Diet Pepsi OK?"

Olgar: "Sure, that's what I said, a diet coke."

FA (frustrated): "Sir, we don't serve Coke, only Pepsi."

Olgar: "That's what I mean."

FA: "Mean what?"

Olgar: "A Pepsi.  It's a coke.  Same thing." (OK, at this point I was having fun with her.)

FA (rolls eyes): "Whatever, sir ..."

I've had similar conversations at Taco Bell.


----------



## aurance (Nov 7, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Heh.  I travel a lot, and usually fly Delta, which serves Coke, as an Atlanta-based company should .  I flew United in a trip recently, and the conversation went something like this:
> 
> Flight Attendant: "What would you like to drink?"
> 
> ...




Poor lady, she just wanted to get you a drink.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 7, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Neat links, Eric!
> 
> Looks like "pop" is centered in the Midwest, while "coke" is centered around Atlanta (appropriately enough). "Soda" seems to be the most widely distributed in numbers.




yep.  we all say "pop" up here.  of course, i often call it "sodie pop"


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 8, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Holiday Spice, to me, sounds like a good smelling candle... NOT a pop... I'll try it... but, my assumption is that it is going to be butt-nasty.




You would be safe in that assuption. My brother bought a bottle and I tried some. At first it just tastes like regular Pepsi, but it leaves an after-taste similar to bile... Try it if you want, but have a toothbrush ready.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 8, 2004)

Heh.  In Atlanta it seems sometimes like Coca-Cola has a brigade of lawyers watching to make sure people don't buy other companies' drinks.  Most restaurants only serve Coke products.  So here, sodas are called Coke because, well, that's the only choice we got.

Well, that and Beverly.  If you ever visit the Coke Museum (The World of Coke), just for kicks try the beverage called Beverly.  It's in the section of Coke products from around the world, and it tastes like someone dissolved aspirin in water.  You'll regret not trying it, it's so bad.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, just to throw a spanner in the works, I think you all sound weird!  "Soda" is only used here when inlcuded in the phrase "soda water", "pop" is what a balloon does, "coke" is definately, specifically, Coca Cola - if you tried to claim otherwise, you'd get a very strange look from whoever you were talking to!

Most people here refer to drinks by name (a coke, a 7-Up, a coffee, a glass of water, etc.); if I had to refer to carbonated beverages as a whole, I guess I'd call them "fizzy drinks".


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 8, 2004)

I believe the formal term in the U.S. is 'soft drinks.'

My roommate drinks, get this, Diet Chocolate Cherry Fudge Soda.  *shudder*


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 8, 2004)

The Holiday Spice Pepsi isn't bad if it's cold and you drink it before it warms up at all. 

Wickett? Your roommate puts the fear in me.

I usually call soft drinks soda (I'm in VA). Things seem pretty even between Coke and Pepsi here. I went down to Florida a few months ago, and there was no Vanilla Coke, anywhere! Just cherry and that nasty-ass vanilla Pepsi.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Nov 8, 2004)

Bah, Coke...Pepsi...my hat of fizzy soda know no limit! 

The only caffinated soda in a persons diet should be Fu kola Cola .

All others are cheap imitations. 

edit: because Eric's grandma has strange ideas of what curse words are.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Nov 9, 2004)

*In Buffalo it's Pop*

I never called soda "pop" until I moved to Buffalo, NY 10 years ago.  When I say pop in front of relatives (all living around the NYC area), they look at me like I have two heads.  




> Oh, and may I be the second to extoll the virtues of Wegmans.  Even the kiddies from NYC (when I went to SUNY Binghamton, there were a lot) raved about Wegmans. If you're even in Upstate NY, try and visit one.




And I will third the praise Wegmans.  Not only do I shop there, but I work there too.  One of the nicest places to work by far.  They are based out of Rochester, NY (Danny Wegman has come to our store more than a few times since we're just about an hours drive up the thruway), but we have several in the Buffalo area.  Of course, they have a website, www.wegmans.com, and you can find out where they have other stores in other states.  New Jersey is one I think and perhaps Ohio or Pennsylvania.


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 9, 2004)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> I've tried it. It's like pepsi with a spicy, nutmeg taste to it. I didn't dislike it, but I wouldn't buy it at the store either (got a free paper cup full).



Is that nutmeg? I thought I tasted cinnamon on my tongue. It's okay, so long you don't buy it in a 2-liter bottle. (Pushed my luck on 1-liter.)


----------



## Thotas (Nov 9, 2004)

Hmmm, I'll have to try it.  'Course, I like to wash ginger snaps down with Pepsi ... I admit it's nasty, but I love it anyway.  And I like experimenting, just like I couldn't pass up that Guinness-flavored gelato the other day.


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 9, 2004)

*Adventurers Wanted*

Are there any brave soul with an iron stomach willing to try this holiday pack?

http://www.jonessoda.com/files/turkey04.html

Hehehe.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh. My. Lord. That is worse than Diet Chocolate Cherry Fudge. 

Jones' cream soda ain't bad, but it tastes like marshmallows. Heh...I had one that I had taken the label off, and I tricked a friend into thinking it was vodka. Heh...heh heh.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 9, 2004)

i remember going to wegmans' back when my grandfather died in '91.  we drove all the way to upstate new york for the funeral (my dad's family lives in a little town called hamlin in monroe county).  we went back in 2002, but i can't say i remember seeing that chain again this time - must have missed it.


----------



## Mercule (Nov 9, 2004)

On the pop vs. soda thing.  My wife is from "soda" territory, and I'm from "pop" land.  My mom helped us move into our first house, in June or July (warm).  She ran to the store for cleaning supplies, etc.

When she came back, she was listing what she got.  On "soda", my wife jumped for the grocery bag, licking her lips.  She got this oddly puzzled and betrayed look on her face when she pulled out a box of Arm & Hammer.

Oh, on the Jones stuff, I could probably be bribed into downing some, but it'd definitely have to involve real money.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 9, 2004)

It's all coke (with a small [c]) to me.  Although when I get tired of explaining to these silly Midwesterners that live all around me what I mean, I start just saying specifically what I want instead of trying to genericize.  

And the only advantage to having Pepsi be the regional superpower instead of Coke is that I can usually get Mountain Dew wherever I go.  Although I can't find Dr. Pepper very often up here; a lot of times when I ask for it at restaurants, the waiters will offer me root beer as the consolation drink.  WTF?  Since when is root beer anything at all like Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Vorith (Nov 9, 2004)

That new pepsi totaly sucks...and I am a pepsi guy all the way "it taste like rotten potatoes" -my brother.Me, I think it taste like a pumpkin pie mixed with pepsi.I bought a 12pack about 3 weeks ago and there are still 9 or 10 still sitting in my kitchen floor.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Nov 10, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Are there any brave soul with an iron stomach willing to try this holiday pack?
> 
> http://www.jonessoda.com/files/turkey04.html
> 
> Hehehe.




That f@#$ing rocks!  Must have gravy soda, them my transformation to Redneck King will be complete!  Bwahhahhah!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 10, 2004)

I've not seen it yet; but I'm sure it won't be long.  Has anyone tried the vanilla/cherry Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Krieg (Nov 10, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Heh.  I travel a lot, and usually fly Delta, which serves Coke, as an Atlanta-based company should .  I flew United in a trip recently, and the conversation went something like this:
> 
> Flight Attendant: "What would you like to drink?"
> 
> ...




Whereas the first time I visited Auburn Alabama with my ex-wife I was on the other side of the conversation in a McDonalds.

I'd like a Big Mac, Fries & a Coke.

_What kind of coke?_

Not diet, just Coke.

_What kind?_

What do you mean what kind? You don't sell Cherry Coke do you?

_No sir_

Then what "kind" of Coke do you have?

_Coca-Cola, Sprite, orange drink..._

Sprite?! If I wanted a Sprite I would have asked for a Sprite!


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 10, 2004)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> That f@#$ing rocks!  Must have gravy soda, them my transformation to Redneck King will be complete!  Bwahhahhah!



Uh-oh. A _Blue Collar TV_ fan. Let's not get into the "My deck is bigger than your deck" debate here.



As for the gravy soda, you might as well stick a needle and feed that soda through your artery.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Nov 10, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Uh-oh. A _Blue Collar TV_ fan. Let's not get into the "My deck is bigger than your deck" debate here.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the gravy soda, you might as well stick a needle and feed that soda through your artery.




I've only seen the commerical for Blue Collar TV, but gravy is just...well, GRAVY! 

I'm more curious about how they got it to taste like turkey.  If I down two or more will I get sleepy?


----------



## AuroraGyps (Nov 11, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Are there any brave soul with an iron stomach willing to try this holiday pack?
> 
> http://www.jonessoda.com/files/turkey04.html
> 
> Hehehe.




Regis Philbin tried all of them (turkey & gravy, mashed potatos, green bean casserole, cranberry sauce, & fruitcake) Wed. morning on his show.  He disliked the fruitcake one the most.  Kelly stopped at the mashed potatos and kept saying she was gonna hurl.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 11, 2004)

A friend of mine cued me in on these in the beginning of October. I can't wait to try the Pepsi variant!


----------



## RichCsigs (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm trying the Pepsi one right now and I like it.  It's not awsome, but it gets me drinking Pepsi (I normally can't stand Pepsi).

I'll have to find somewhere around here that has the Jones sodas.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 12, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Are there any brave soul with an iron stomach willing to try this holiday pack?
> 
> http://www.jonessoda.com/files/turkey04.html
> 
> Hehehe.



 I was going to get some as a pre-holiday joke, but the online supplies all sold out in less than a day.  I don't know if that makes me laugh or makes me nervous....


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 12, 2004)

RichCsigs said:
			
		

> I'm trying the Pepsi one right now and I like it.  It's not awsome, but it gets me drinking Pepsi (I normally can't stand Pepsi).
> 
> I'll have to find somewhere around here that has the Jones sodas.



 THeir web site says "select Target stores" and the Jones Distributor Network.

Good luck.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 12, 2004)

A Kroger near me has them. I got one at a gas station on the way down to North Carolina a few years back.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Nov 12, 2004)

Just picked one up myself. As a pepsi-drinkin' man who harkens back to the days when cola was clear, I can say that this is okay. S'not stellar, but s'okay. It strikes me as weird they didn't try it as a Mountain Dew thing....red, orange, black, you'd think it'd fit right in....I guess Pepsi is much more classic....


----------



## Thotas (Nov 18, 2004)

Finally found it.
Tried it.
Liked it.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, I tried the Holiday Pepsi.  Took me a while to deside if I liked it or not, but I do.  Kinda tastes like flat Dr. Pepper to me.  I'm going to try making ice cream sodas with it.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 19, 2004)

I finally found Holiday Pepsi here today.  I decided it was vile.  However, maybe making ice cream sodas with it would help.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 21, 2004)

Nasty, nasty stuff.  Then again, I'm not a big fan of cola to begin with.


----------



## Ferret (Nov 21, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> I've always referred to a sugary carbonated beverage as a "Coke", or perhaps "soda" if I'm taking pains to be generic.  Sure, there's something moderately bizarre about asking someone if the "Want a Coke?" and returning with a 7UP or Sprite, but I figure it's kind of like aspirin or Kleenex (though Coke has done a better job of protecting their IP).




If I remember rightly..... Both Sprite and 7-up are owned by coke. It gets called fizzy or it's actual name where I live, but I think that a familial thing, not regional.

I wonder if they'll sell that Pepsi in england....


----------



## Davelozzi (Nov 21, 2004)

Around here no one says pop, most say soda, and I'll often say coke even if I'm not specifically talking about Coke.  When I was little, a lot of people around here called it tonic, but that's pretty uncommon nowadays.

As for all the new flavors, I think the soda companies need to give up and accept that no one wants new sodas.  None of them catch on, there's just no need.  I'm already drinking your cola, why keeping wasting money on the R&D and big marketing campaigns to make me drink a different flavor?


----------



## GreyShadow (Nov 22, 2004)

It's all soft drink here.  You ask for a coke, you'll get a Coke.  You ask for a pop, someone's likely to stick a finger in their mouth and go POP. 

Pepsi and Red Bull for me thanks.


----------



## knitnerd (Dec 6, 2004)

*Pepsi Holiday Spice*

Brought the Pepsi Holiday Spice to the game yesterday. Half of us hated it, half of us loved it. I'm surprised that no one has mentioned its blood red color. Perfect for a Vampire LARP.


----------



## Driddle (Dec 6, 2004)

I like the holiday mix. It's a nice change.

As for the generic: On first reference, I usually cite the specific product I want by name. If I don't have a preference, I might ask for "a Coke or something." Otherwise it's "soft drink."  (I've lived in Oklahoma most of my life.)


----------



## Pseudonym (Dec 6, 2004)

I tried the cranberry one at Panera a while ago.  It wasn't too bad, but a poor choice to go with broccoli and cheddar soup.


----------



## Scribble (Dec 7, 2004)

I tried it this weekend. I am of the: That substance is VILE. Camp. 

But then again, I also am not a huge soda fan.

Now that cheese and broccoli soup mentioned earlier... mmm


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't really like it... but, it becomes more tolerable when mixed with rum.


----------



## Laurel (Dec 7, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Well, here in upstate NY, in Syracuse, Rochester, and Albany, it tends to be called soda. But in Buffalo it gets called pop more often. Going south, Binghamton tends to call it soda, but in Pennsylvania it gets called pop. So I don't know what's up with the naming thing. I'm wondering if it has to do with how early carbonated beverages were marketed, and whatever they called them stuck.



In Chanooga, TN and Atlanta, GA areas everything is Coke. No soda, no pop, no soda pop craziness, it's all coke to us  But that's could just cause it started there. A case of there was no other soda around, so it became a generic and specific name.

As for the holiday spice, it tastes like Pepsi with cinnamon and possibly a hint of nutmeg.
Personal vote -I didn't like it. But I have one friend who LOVES it, and adding a splash of rum does tend to help a little.   hmmm... have to try it with spiced dark rum....


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 7, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Personal vote -I didn't like it. But I have one friend who LOVES it, and adding a splash of rum does tend to help a little.   hmmm... have to try it with spiced dark rum....



Isn't that a spice overkill?

Gotta get me a bottle of rum ... yo-ho.


----------



## Laurel (Dec 7, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Isn't that a spice overkill?
> 
> Gotta get me a bottle of rum ... yo-ho.



I would be hoping the sugar and different spices would overload the actual taste of cinnamon in the pepsi.  One never knows with a new mixed drink though! Half the battle is knowing, the other half is just doing it 

Since it's not a rum and coke and it's not simply a rum and pepsi, what should it be called?
A Caribbean Holiday on the rocks


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rudolph's Loogie.


----------



## dontpunkme (Dec 8, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Aside: It must be a regional thing -- I find calling soda "pop" to be kind of quirky, kind of like calling a water fountain a "bubbler" or a sub sandwich a "hoagie".  Is that a Northeastern thing, a Midwestern thing, or other?  I don't hear "pop" much down South.




In response to this I know at least in Jersey its soda, a water fountain, and a hoagie.  In all truth a hoagie is different than a sub.  We have subs here and let me tell you they pale in comparison to a good hoagie.  

And to set the record straight only idiots call them grinders.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 8, 2004)

knitnerd said:
			
		

> Perfect for a Vampire LARP.




Hehehehehe... that made me giggle (no offense to any LARPers).  There's just something funny about a gothic wine glass filled with blood-red pop.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Dec 9, 2004)

And I suppose I'm the only one who calls it's Tonic?

 I find it convienient to see a map of where things break down.. Seems that We tonic'ers are in the far minority, but you can see the numbers represent it in a dip 'round Boston, Mass...


 -E


----------



## Arnwyn (Dec 9, 2004)

Davelozzi said:
			
		

> I'm already drinking your cola, why keeping wasting money on the R&D and big marketing campaigns to make me drink a different flavor?



That type of attitude would've denied me Cherry Coke. Nooooo!


----------

